

Ohours: One step closer to Silicon Everywhere - mollyoehmichen
http://siliconbayounews.com/2012/04/11/ohours-one-step-closer-to-silicon-everywhere/

======
tdr
I'm Tudor from Romania (see article)

Being an "physically-outsider" to the US/SV environment, I must say that
Ohours was and still is a great tool for getting my startup closer to the
States. Although I read a lot of news, actually talking to someone every now-
and-then makes me more energized and gets me closer to understanding the
environment.

I think it was Molly I told that lately (after December 2011) I saw a decrease
in people using the video-chat option in Ohours.

So if you'd like to speak/share/learn/meet _truly_ new people/stuff, schedule
some hours and you'll surely find some interesting people.

PS: Molly, truly great talk! talk to you soon..

------
billyarzt
I've used this service in New York and found it a beneficial networking tool.
Clearly, some individuals hosting on the platform will have more to offer via
their networks or experience than others and those high value time slots will
be harder to come by as the service grows. That said, the potential for a
serendipitous meeting to create value for someone just starting out, or simply
seeking advice, can be big especially when one keeps an open mind and goes in
with little or no expectations.

------
thetabyte
This seems like a fantastic service, and I'd love to take advantage of it.
However, I feel like I have nothing to offer. I'm a 17 year old
programmer/Rails developer, and I interned throughout this year with a 3 man
Rails startup. I'd love to speak to a number of the people on OHours, but I
don't want to waste people's time.

~~~
JVIDEL
Not at all, what's your username?

~~~
thetabyte
mrjordangoldstein, thanks!

